

New printed version of the Emacs Manual - catern
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/gnu-press/new-version-of-the-emacs-reference-manual-plus-gnu-press-discounts

======
RexRollman
"contains approximately 2.5 more years of Emacs documentation than version
24.2"

I really LOL'd on this.

